# Another new BABY!!! And, photos!



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

We have another BABY!!!

Honey did not give us the textbook signs like Zuni did (I guess she didn't read the book...).  But, we awoke to a brand new baby boy! We wished for a girl, but this little blue-eyed darling is fabulous!!! Honey did a good job of delivering by herself, but I'm thinking we need to invest in one of those long-range baby monitors if they aren't going to cooperate with timing...

I'll also post the website for those of you who were curious about the sires: http://www.prairiewoodranch.com/sires.html

We bred Honey to Pinnacle Blues (these photos) and Zuni to Orion (the buckskin twins).

Honey and the new Baby Boy


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAAWWWWW..... He is ADORABLE!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats, mom and baby are both beautiful 
Shelly


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

What a gorgeous mom & buckling. Congratulations! Would be really hard to be disappointed about that boy, even though you were hoping for a girl....he's really got unique & beautiful spots!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww your Honey looks like my Holly, beautiful baby boy. Are you going to keep him as a buck?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My gosh he is cute! I wish you were closer - I would buy him in a heartbeat!!!!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

what a cutie he is. his momma is real pretty to


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Sara said:


> Are you going to keep him as a buck?


We're thinking that we'll have to sell both the boys - this one and the buckskin, but if a buyer wants to keep one of them intact that would be great by us. I'll probably post them under the sale section in the next couple of weeks... I wish I could keep them all!! But, our place is only so big and we're trying to build our herd with does right now.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my, he is wonderful. i understand your dilemma; i am thinking of breeding, but really don't know that i could part with any kids born here. they are just too darned wonderful, males and females. my current little band just drives me nuts----i want to spend time with them way too often. 
so, enjoy them while they are there with you, and know that they will make someone else so very happy. congrats!! is this everyone for now??


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

laststraw said:


> Sara said:
> 
> 
> > Are you going to keep him as a buck?
> ...


I completely understand that!! I wish I could keep everyone born here... but it just can't happen


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG ! He's so cute ! And Honey is really cute also ! I would take them BOTH


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Aww!! I want babies again!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome baby boy....AWWW! I really like flashy goats....and with him having blue eyes its a plus!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

i missed this thread too...he is such a cutie!


----------

